
Cloudflare Workers Is Now on Open Beta - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/cloudflare-workers-is-now-on-open-beta/
======
tpetry
Starting to work on it and maybe built solutions on it without knowing the
price is kind of risky...

------
fancyfacebook
Does this worker make me fill out a captcha twice a day to use the internet?

